# SHENZHEN | Nanshan Zhigu Tower | 259m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Unclear height...

南山智谷大厦是南山智谷的二期工程，总建筑面积约20.7万平方米，建筑最高点高度*259.4米*，





南山智谷大厦完成大体积混凝土浇筑_明生新闻网


浇筑完成浇筑过程读特客户端·深圳新闻网2022年1月14日讯 1月12日晚，南山智谷大厦塔楼区核心筒承台，成功完成6500立方米大体积混凝土浇筑施工，大厦由此迈入了新阶段的提速提效建




www.mysungroup.com





南山智谷大厦建筑物最高点海拔高度*280.6米*





南山智谷大厦建筑物航空限高获批_深圳商报数字报_项目


南山智谷大厦建筑物最高点海拔高度280.6米，近日限高获民航深圳监管局批准。 【深圳商报讯】（记者 郑 恺）南山区“智系”创新产业用房的升级版——南山智谷项目建设迎来了牛年开门红，项目二期南山智…




www.sohu.com


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

I swear these Chinese 200M+ buildings are springing up every two days, MAN THIS IS CRAZY!


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its just forumers are starting threads. lol


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes, many of these projects have been around even for 5 years. But it's true many are being started in the last few months.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

what's the location?


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

thread: 提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-05 by 1270158801


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-20 by 1270158801


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-21 by 1270158801


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-08 by 1270158801


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/10/22 by 红树湾畔


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-03 by 红树湾畔


----------

